# UCLA Directing vs Cinematography?



## tjcraig7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey guys,
I was wondering what the differences between the 2 programs @ UCLA are (Dir & Cine):
Are either admissions more competitive?
Is one more rewarding than the other?
I was told that the directors must pony up to finance their films while the cinematographers work on those films. Is there any truth to that?
What about time until degree completion? Is one generally longer than the other?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Winterreverie (Jan 19, 2008)

as far as admission goes, directors and cines are competing for the same spots, though typically more of those spots are given to directors. 

Little known fact I discovered during my interview last year.


----------



## Ard23 (Jan 19, 2008)

Actually, its always 18 directors and 3 cinematographers per year, and you have to apply to one program or the other. Its possible it wasn't always like that, but I know for at least the last 3 years it has been.


----------



## tjcraig7 (Jan 19, 2008)

3/1000?
...So your saying there's a chance, 
I might as well buy up a bunch of lottery tickets while on my way to send out my app. At least the odds are better.  
Son of a beach ball that is tough. 
So I heard that the director's have a hard time financing their films, is there truth to that?


----------



## Ard23 (Jan 19, 2008)

No, combined (cinematographers and directors) there are about 800 apps. I believe ratio of cinematographers who apply to those accepted is lower than for the directing program, ie its "easier" to get into the DP program.

And anyway, don't let the numbers freak you out, it does no good. If you're interesting and have something to say, that will come out in your app.

Yes, financing can be an uphill battle, but there are grants available, and UCLA is by FAR the cheapest of the top film schools tuition-wise. Every 2nd year and above student is guaranteed at least one TAship per year, which pays well for the amount of work you do.


----------



## tjcraig7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Rite On,
Thanks for all your help. All my questions are now answers. Ok now that the hard part is over, time to get in.
Thanks!


----------



## Ard23 (Jan 20, 2008)

Sure. Good luck!


----------

